# Solomon Kane



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

From the creator of Conan the Barbarian comes the swashbuckling Puritan known as Solomon Kane. Whilst this isn't Horror in the conventional sense of the word, it definitely has all the elements thereof. Check out the trailer. And I don't want to hear the first thing about how much this looks like that godawful *Van Helsing* atrocity. 

http://www.superherohype.com/news.php?id=8679


----------



## Tralan (Sep 24, 2009)

I have a collection of all of Howard's solomon Kane stories... I was excited to see they are making a film of it 

I have all the Conan the Cimmerian and Kull the Atlantean short stories as well. Howard was a great author. Depressed and tragic, but really good at writing action/adventure stories with horrific twists.


----------

